# THIS WAS DELIBERATE ....!!! ANOTHER DEMOCRAT/CCP COUP ATTEMPT ON THE PRESIDENCY....



## nononono (Oct 2, 2020)

*JUST REMEMBER THIS ONE.......*

*THE TRUTH WILL COME OUT, THIS ATTEMPT WAS TO TAKE OUT THE PRESIDENT BECAUSE HE IS WINNING SO BIG THAT THE MSM CANNOT HIDE IT ANYMORE.....

THIS WAS A CONCERTED EFFORT THIS TIME TO TAKE DONALD J. TRUMP OFF THE MAP AND OUT OF THE PRESIDENTIAL RACE......WE ALL KNOW WHO THE CULPRITS ARE....

THAT'S RIGHT.....*


*THIS IS WHERE THE SCUM BELONG.....!*


*




*

*DEMOCRATS/CCP = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 2, 2020)

Stay calm.  He’s a trim 239 pound 6’3” fit man.  Exercises regularly, maintains a healthy diet, has low cholesterol, and no signs of pre-diabetes.  He’s got a full head of hair and all his original teeth.  He has a very smart brain and is a stable genius.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Stay calm.  He’s a trim 239 pound 6’3” fit man.  Exercises regularly, maintains a healthy diet, has low cholesterol, and no signs of pre-diabetes.  He’s got a full head of hair and all his original teeth.  He has a very smart brain and is a stable genius.



*And your 380 lbs +....*
*Don't exercise...
Eat like shit...
Have high cholesterol...
Stage 5 Diabetes....
Bald as a Baboon butt...
32 fake teeth...
Dumb as a rock...
and...
Unstable as F#@k due to the years of Methamphetamine/LSD use*
*when you were young....and the syphilis you never got treated...

Poor Poor Bob The Slob...*


----------

